# 545i performance aftermarket parts



## kuazzi (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a 2004 545i, it's my first bmw. What is the timeline usually for aftermarket performance parts release for this car and what are some good company/websites that will release all-inclusive parts for this car? I've found an exhaust, intake, and springs. I don't think there is more than one company making any of these. I'd like selection and more variety. Any help?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Are you in such a hurry to "fix" your BMW?? 

Just be patient and keep your eyes open...it can take a while to develop products for the new line....


----------

